
Music Labels Reach A New Low, Sue Developer For Using Seeqpod API - jasonlbaptiste
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/02/25/music-labels-reach-a-new-low-sue-developer-for-using-seeqpod-api/
======
radley
whew! we dodged that ugly mess...

